# CPT for SIPS/Stomach Intestine Pylorus Sparing Procedure



## thope (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone have information on the CPT code for the Stomach Intestine Pylorus Sparing procedure (SIPS)?  I think this is a fairly new procedure.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## annmoore (Apr 27, 2016)

*CPT Code*

I also have a doctor interested in performing a SIPS/Stomach Intestine Pylorus Sparing Procedure. Did you find out the best CPT code to use?


----------

